# subsequent remark



## hhtt

" Since f is continous at x=2, it follows from Theorem 4.1.2 and the *subsequent remark* that f is decreasing on (-infinitive, 2]

Yukarıdaki cümlede geçen *subsequent remark *kısmını nasıl çevirebiliriz?


Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Sonuçta ünlemsel bir bilgi olarak


----------



## Luxor14

f'in x=2'de sürekli oluşu, teorem 4.1.2 ve takip eden f'in (−ϱ, 2]'de azaldığı, [2, +ϱ)'de arttığı ifadelerinin doğruluğunu ortaya koymaktadır.


----------



## hhtt

Luxor14 said:


> f'in x=2'de sürekli oluşu, teorem 4.1.2 ve takip eden f'in (−ϱ, 2]'de azaldığı, [2, +ϱ)'de arttığı ifadelerinin doğruluğunu ortaya koymaktadır.


 
" ... takip eden f'in" bu kısım pek de açık değil gibi, acaba ney neyi takip ediyor?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Luxor14

İfadenin geçtiği kaynağa erişimimim olmadığı için yüzde yüz cevap vermem pek olası değil.
Ancak, sadece cümleye bakarak yorumlayacak olursak;
Kitap'ta teorem 4.1.2'nin açıklandığı bölümün akabinde f'in (−ϱ, 2]'de azaldığı, [2, +ϱ)'de arttığı ifadelerine yer verilmiş.
Dolayısıyla bu cümlede o kısımlara gönderme yapılıyor.


----------



## hhtt

Luxor14 said:


> İfadenin geçtiği kaynağa erişimimim olmadığı için yüzde yüz cevap vermem pek olası değil.
> Ancak, sadece cümleye bakarak yorumlayacak olursak;
> Kitap'ta teorem 4.1.2'nin açıklandığı bölümün akabinde f'in (−ϱ, 2]'de azaldığı, [2, +ϱ)'de arttığı ifadelerine yer verilmiş.
> Dolayısıyla bu cümlede o kısımlara gönderme yapılıyor.


 
Sanırım biraz açık hale getirir

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Luxor14

subsequent remark "takip eden ifade" manasina gelmektedir.
Ekran goruntusunde yazinin gectigi yere bakildiginda, "asagidaki" olarak da cevirilerebilir.

To sum it up:
f x=2'de surekli olusu, teorem 4.1.2 ve asagidaki f'in (−ϱ, 2]'de azaldığı ve f'in [2, +ϱ)'de arttigi ifadelerilerinin dogru oldugunu gostermektedir.


P.S.: I'm sorry mate. That's the best I could do as I suck at maths.


----------

